# Fellow collects old flashlight...article..



## Sigman (Nov 3, 2002)

An article out of today's Anchorage Daily News about a fellow who collects old flashlights...

http://www.adn.com/life/story/2071501p-2169248c.html


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Nov 5, 2002)

Read the article, Sigman. He sounds like a CPFer at heart, doesn't he??

As a corollary to your sig, add "Just gotta buy another light!!"


----------



## Sigman (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm going to try an contact him and ask if he's aware of us. 

Your suggested corollary is indeed the natural progression to the first part...meant to be planted in the brain of the reader. I guess it works...mind control...Art Bell stuff...


----------



## Sigman (Nov 6, 2002)

I spoke with Gerritt Waterlander tonight (the fellow featured in the article in the first post of this thread). He's an avid collector and has quite a collection. 

Gave him the "info" on the CPF and hopefully he'll stop by and check things out. Seems he's into mostly older "collectors" torches...perhaps some of you have some items you would like to "turn over" to pay for all these "rocket science torches"? 

I enjoyed talking with him, the only other CPFer I know up here is Daniel Ramsey (and I haven't met Daniel yet). Maybe someday we'll have an "Arctic Flashaholic" meeting!!


----------



## JOshooter (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by Sigman:
> *
> I enjoyed talking with him, the only other CPFer I know up here is Daniel Ramsey (and I haven't met Daniel yet). Maybe someday we'll have an "Arctic Flashaholic" meeting!!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">If the club gets big enough maybe it will bring some light to the people above the arctic circle during the winter months.


----------

